# BENGBU | Huijin International Tower | +200m | 53 fl | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

By 男淘淘



蚌埠汇金国际大厦基本信息,售楼处电话,开发商,配套信息-蚌埠乐居












By 男淘淘


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bengbu is located some kilometers west from nanjing


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-22 by Heiß945


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kanye, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-17 by 黄诚冬冬


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kanye, @zwamborn, please, updates


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

There seem to be several buildings over 500 feet in Bengbu that rose unnoticed by the western skyscraper community. These twin towers for example.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Twopsy said:


> There seem to be several buildings over 500 feet in Bengbu that rose unnoticed by the western skyscraper community. These twin towers for example.
> View attachment 4424612
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-05 by 黄诚冬冬


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

zwamborn said:


> Greenland Everest Towers 2 x 180 m / 40 fl


It seems though that 180 metres was the old plan, then 238 metres and in the end unfortunately just 148 metres:








齐鲁之门规划高度拟由238米降低90米 高速广场是西城最高


齐鲁之门规划高度拟由238米降低90米 高速广场是西城最高



sd.sina.com.cn


----------

